# [OT] [FLUXBOX] Switch finestre

## ataraxic

In questi giorni ho deciso di configurare la mia nuova gentoo-box con un nuovo window manager: la mia scelta è ricaduta su fluxbox.

Devo dire che sono molto soddisfatto pero' c'è una piccola cosa che proprio non mi piace: :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come faccio a switchare tra finestre che pero' sono chiuse (minimizzate a icona nella barra)???

L'assenza di questa feature potrebbe farmi passare ad un'altro WM.  :Confused: 

Any idea?!Last edited by ataraxic on Mon Apr 04, 2005 7:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lavish

tasto centrale -> icons -> eccolà

Metti il tag [OT]

----------

## ataraxic

Ok! Funziona.

Pero' mi sono dimenticato di dire che a me servirebbe poterlo fare con una combinazioni tasti da tastiera. :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> Ok! Funziona.
> 
> Pero' mi sono dimenticato di dire che a me servirebbe poterlo fare con una combinazioni tasti da tastiera.

 

Puoi fare tutto da tastiera. Guarda un pò la doc su flubox.org e smanetta un pò  :Wink: 

----------

## ataraxic

Ok, grazie!!

----------

## lavish

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> Ok, grazie!!

 

Dal tag mi pare che tu abbia risolto.. posta come, magari a qualcuno può tornare utile!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho in .fluxbox/keys

```
Mod1 1 :Workspace 1

Mod1 2 :Workspace 2

Mod1 3 :Workspace 3

Mod1 4 :Workspace 4
```

----------

## lavish

@fedeliallalinea : mi sa che ti è sfuggito qualcosa...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea : mi sa che ti è sfuggito qualcosa... 

 

Ho confuso finestre con desktop virtuali. Quello delle finestre nascoste non ho mai trovato soluzione neanche io

----------

## grentis

Io vorrei sapere come si fa...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## PboY

servirebbe anche a me per switchare quando ho un gioco in full screen ... ma nn ho trovato nulla :°

----------

## ataraxic

Come suggerito da lavish per switchare col mouse non ci sono problemi, mentre per quanto riguarda la tastiera, pur avendo letto un po' di documentazione non sono riuscito a fare niente di simile.

PS Ricorreggo il titolo con (quasi-risolto)??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ataraxic wrote:*   

> PS Ricorreggo il titolo con (quasi-risolto)??

 

Beh togli del tutto se cercavi da tastiera

----------

## ataraxic

Spulciando nel forum ho trovato questo:

```

 x11-misc/wmctrl

      Latest version available: 1.05

      Latest version installed: 1.05

      Size of downloaded files: 81 kB

      Homepage:    http://sweb.cz/tripie/utils/wmctrl/

      Description: command line tool to interact with an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager

      License:     GPL-2

```

Putroppo non ho ancora capito come fare a eseguirlo in modo da massimizzare le finestre chiuse in barra.  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

ragazzi, mettiamoci il cuore in pace perchè al momento non è possibile con fluxbox. Parola di un suo devel (ho appena chiesto ad ak|ra)... però non disperiamo...

 *ak|ra in #fluxbox su freenode wrote:*   

> maybe he can combine wmctrl + some other stuff

 

 :Surprised: 

<EDIT> wmctrl non sembra funzionare su amd64... ho appena mandato una mail all'autore, speriamo bene  :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

mhm io ho provato or ora skippy gironzolando per il web ...

è in portage ...

emerge skippy

enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si c'e' anche un howto fatto da me ma non e' la stessa cosa

----------

## PboY

e perchè mai ? elenca tutte le window comprese quelle minimizzate e parte con schiacciando un tasto sulla tastiera .. no ?  :Neutral: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PboY wrote:*   

> e perchè mai ? elenca tutte le window comprese quelle minimizzate e parte con schiacciando un tasto sulla tastiera .. no ? 

 

Io preferivo alt+tab che c'era in kahakai che facevi molto prima

----------

## fctk

sì... alt+tab c'è anche in openbox ed è davvero comodo...

----------

## grentis

Riesumo il posto perche' se ne era parlato qui...

allora...ehm...

ho creato una patch per permette l'alt+tab in fluxbox anche delle finestre iconificate

Ora ho bisogno di tester..qualcuno che si offre volontario?   :Laughing: 

Chi desidera faccia sapere che mando il tutto per email che non so dove mettere altrimenti:( 

P.S. E' gia' pronto anche tutta la cartella da mettere in OVERLAY con tutto quanto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ora ho bisogno di tester..qualcuno che si offre volontario?   

 

Presente mandami tutto via mail a fedeliallalinea (at) gmail (punto) com

----------

## DiMar

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ora ho bisogno di tester..qualcuno che si offre volontario?  
> 
> Chi desidera faccia sapere che mando il tutto per email che non so dove mettere altrimenti:( 
> 
> 

 

Mi offro anch'io se c'è bisogno!  :Smile: 

dimar2k-net (at) yahoo (punto) it

Ciao!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Chi desidera faccia sapere che mando il tutto per email che non so dove mettere altrimenti:( 

 

Se me lo passi poi lo posso mettere sul mio sito

----------

## grentis

Ti ho appena mandato la mail...

se puoi metterlo poi sul tuo sito sarebbe piu' facile per chiunque prenderlo...

vedi tu...

(prima provalo... :Laughing:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La patch di grentis la trovare qui bisogna solo scompattare l'archivio in overlay e compilare

EDIT: mi sono dimenticato di dire che funziona alla grande. GRANDE grentis

----------

## DiMar

Funziona benissimo! Era, imho, la mancanza più grossa di Fluxbox!

Grentis sei un grande  :Smile:  !!

A proposito, hai contattato i developer? Sarebbe una bella soddisfazione, no?

----------

## ataraxic

Grazie di cuore a grentis per la patch e a fedeli per l'ospitalità!!  :Wink: 

L'assenza di switch tra finestre iconizzate era una GROSSA mancanza di fluxbox!!

----------

## superfayan

 *PboY wrote:*   

> mhm io ho provato or ora skippy gironzolando per il web ...
> 
> è in portage ...
> 
> emerge skippy
> ...

 

ho appena emergiato skippy ma mi da il seguente errore... 

```
[1] 9754

X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

  Major opcode of failed request:  33 (X_GrabKey)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  90

[1]+  Exit 1                  skippy

```

 :Confused:  ho guardato in giro e ho provato a cambiare il tasto ma niente.. mi da altri errori  :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

superfayan, perchè non usi la patch di grentis?

----------

## superfayan

 *lavish wrote:*   

> superfayan, perchè non usi la patch di grentis?

 

 :Cool:  skippy è + figo...

... appena ho tempo la piazzo su... però non capisco come fare per installarla...  :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *superfayan wrote:*   

>  skippy è + figo...

 

Questo dubito  :Razz:  , comunque ci dovrebbe essere un giro un thread su skippy magari trovi la soluzione li

----------

## superfayan

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*    skippy è + figo... 
> 
> Questo dubito  , comunque ci dovrebbe essere un giro un thread su skippy magari trovi la soluzione li

 

il problema che non capisco come applicare la patch  :Confused:  scusate la mia noobbiaggine...

----------

## DiMar

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> il problema che non capisco come applicare la patch  scusate la mia noobbiaggine...

 

Devi scompattare la patch e metterne i file in /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/

Poi basta che dai un:

```
emerge -av fluxbox
```

e sei a posto!!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Devi scompattare la patch e metterne i file in /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/

 

No basta scompattare il pacchetto nel portage overlay e poi dare

```
# emerge fluxbox
```

----------

## superfayan

fatto.. funziona con alt+tab ???  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> fatto.. funziona con alt+tab ??? 

 

Cosa intendi?

----------

## superfayan

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   fatto.. funziona con alt+tab ???  
> 
> Cosa intendi?

 

lo switch delle finestre intendevo.. cmq funziona.. purtoppo non mi prende aterm..

mi spiego.. ora ho aperto firefox xfe e aterm.. 

 con alt+tab passo da firefox a xfe ma aterm non lo trova.. mah..  :Confused: 

--- EDITO -- Funziona alla grande... pensavo tirasse su anche le finestre minimizzate.. scusate per i post un pò affrettati.. cmq grazie a Grentis  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> pensavo tirasse su anche le finestre minimizzate..

 

Infatti e' questo che dovrebbe fare

----------

## superfayan

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   pensavo tirasse su anche le finestre minimizzate.. 
> 
> Infatti e' questo che dovrebbe fare

 

 invece non lo fa  :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho paura che non ti prenda l'ebuild nella overlay

----------

## superfayan

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho paura che non ti prenda l'ebuild nella overlay

 

risolto.. mancava la stringa

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

in make.conf...  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A ecco  :Very Happy:  quindi ora funziona?

----------

## superfayan

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A ecco  quindi ora funziona?

 

si si benone .. Grazie.  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grentis

Brutte notizie... :Embarassed: 

ogni tanto la mia patch da problemi...vengono duplicate delle finestre nella toolbar e se si chiudono crasha tutto   :Sad: 

cerchero' di trovare una soluzione appena ho un attimo libero...

scusate ancora... :Confused: 

grentis

----------

